# Pictures on cd



## solrac8126 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey i was wondering. I took a few pictures yesterday (political stuff of a company) and i offer to gave them the pictures on cd, no prints. But since this is my first time doing this i don't know if i should ad some signature or watermark to the pictures? like my name or company name on the pictures, really small but there...?

if that's the case, should i do that with every picture on the editing software?
1 by 1?


----------



## KhronoS (Jan 31, 2008)

Depending on the price and at what rights are you giving up. Is there any contractual obligation? 
If you are forced to give up the rights of selling them to other companies, or use them however you want then it`s a good idea to sell them for a big price. There are 2 different ways of selling  photos: selling the right to use them (then they can use them, but the photos are still yours and you can use them at your will), or just sell them entirely (then they own the pictures, and they can do whatever they want with them, and you can`t). The las option is more expensive then the first.

There are a lot of variables. Try and ask them what they want.

Hope you understood what i wanted to say.

P.S I don`t think it`s a good idea with the logos. Usually ,logos means that the pictures are copyrighted and no one have the right to use them without your consent.


----------

